# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Cho lên sàn vài cái biến tần ngon

## inhainha

Chào các bác,

Thể thức đấu giá kiểu của mình khá hay nên mình tiếp tục thử nghiệm lần nữa. Mong các bác ủng hộ. Sản phẩm lần này là 3 cái biến tần chia thành 2 mã sản phẩm




> MS1: biến tần 3.7kw của Fuji, ngoại hình đẹp như hình, chỉ mất cái nắp mặt nạ phía dưới. Mã sản phẩm xin vui lòng xem hình. Cấp điện lên nguồn, bấm phím bình thường






> MS2: 1 cặp biến tần 1hp của hãng LS. Mã sản phẩm xem ở hình. Chỉ có 1 cái có bàn phím. Bàn phím tháo qua lại vô tư. Cấp điện lên nguồn, bấm phím bình thường cả 2 con.



Thể lệ đấu giá như sau:

Giá ban đầu: 

MS1: 100k
MS2: 100k

Định nghĩa:
BÀI BID HỢP LỆ là bài bid có giá trị lớn hơn hoặc bằng 50k và nhỏ hơn hoặc băng 100k (trên mỗi MS1 hoặc 2) so với bài bid hợp lệ trước đó; và đồng thời thỏa mãn 1 trong 2 điều kiện sau:
    1:/ Được bid trước thời điểm 21h ngày 18/2/2017. 
    2:/ Nếu bid sau thời điểm 21h ngày 18/2/2017 thì bài bid được công nhận hợp lệ nếu nó được bid trong khoảng thời gian 3 phút sau bài bid hợp lệ trước đó.

Bài bid được công nhận thắng đấu giá nếu thỏa mãn 1 trong 2 điều kiện theo thứ tự ưu tiên từ 1 đến 2:
    1/: Tính đến thời điểm 21h ngày 18/2/2017, là BÀI BID HỢP LỆ có giá trị bid cao nhất và được bid trước 20h57ph00s.
    2/: Sau 21h ngày 18/2/2017, là BÀI BID HỢP LỆ có giá trị bid cao nhất và không có BÀI BID HỢP LỆ nào khác có giá trị cao hơn trong 3 phút tiếp theo sau BÀI BID HỢP LỆ có giá trị cao nhất đó.

Trong vòng 12h sau thời điểm thắng đấu giá, bác nào thắng đấu giá có trách nhiệm liên hệ với mình để xác nhận và thỏa thuận thời gian lấy hàng. Sau thời hạn 12h, nếu không có xác nhận lấy hàng thì thắng đấu giá sẽ được giành cho người về nhì. Mình sẽ chỉ chịu trách nhiệm bán hàng cho người bid ở hạng thứ 1 và 2 ở mỗi MS.

Tất cả hàng đều bao xài 1 tuần nha các bác.


Các bác vui lòng hạn chế sửa bài ở topic đấu giá nhé.  Xin cám ơn. 

Và bây giờ thì ... BENG BENG BENG ... BẮT ĐẦU!

----------


## ducduy9104

Lấy top cái  :Stick Out Tongue: 

MS1:151k
MS2:151k

----------

inhainha

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em xin mở hàng. Cả 2 giá 450k. :-)

----------


## inhainha

> Em xin mở hàng. Cả 2 giá 450k. :-)


Bid theo từng MS nhé bác. Bid như vậy là không hợp lệ rồi. Bác xem lại thể lệ đấu giá giùm.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Dạ. Vậy em xin bid lại
Ms1: 249k
Ms2: 249k

----------

inhainha

----------


## Ryan

MS1 : 320k.
MS2 : 320k.
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

inhainha

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em theo MS1: 370k

----------

inhainha

----------


## ngocpham

MS1: 420k
MS2: 370k

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

Cám ơn các bác đã nhiệt tình bid. Tối mai là kết thúc rồi. Các bác lưu ý mốc thời gian nhé.

----------


## loiloc569

MS1: 471k
MS2: 420k

----------


## anhxco

Em hỏi chút ạ:
2:/ Nếu bid sau thời điểm 21h ngày 18/2/2017 thì bài bid được công nhận hợp lệ nếu nó được bid trong khoảng thời gian 3 phút sau bài bid hợp lệ trước đó.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz4YxbgUy9B
Cái này nghĩa là cái bài 21h02p59s vẫn có khả năng thắng đấu giá phải k ạ?

----------


## inhainha

> Em hỏi chút ạ:
> 2:/ Nếu bid sau thời điểm 21h ngày 18/2/2017 thì bài bid được công nhận hợp lệ nếu nó được bid trong khoảng thời gian 3 phút sau bài bid hợp lệ trước đó.
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz4YxbgUy9B
> Cái này nghĩa là cái bài 21h02p59s vẫn có khả năng thắng đấu giá phải k ạ?


Giả sử bác A bid cao nhất trước 20h57 và từ đó đến 21h không có ai bid nữa thì bác A thắng ở 21h.

Nếu có bác B bid ở 20h59 thì thời gian đấu giá sẽ kéo dài tiếp thêm 3 phút nữa đến 21h02. Nếu lại có bác C bid ở 21h01 thì thời gian kéo thêm 3phut tính từ thời điểm bid, là 21h04. Cứ thế kéo dài mãi về mặt lý thuyết nếu các bác cứ bid trong thời gian 3 phút.

----------


## MinhPT

Đặt luật đấu giá phức tạp quá bác chủ:
1. Bước giá cố định là chẵn 50K hay 100K cho đẹp.
2. Đấu ngay sau khi có đấu trước là OK, ko cần chờ 3 phút. Không được sửa giá đấu.
3. Thời gian kết thúc là: 21h ngày 18/2/2017.

Bác chủ chưa nói về phí vận chuyển, người mua hay người bán chịu? Hàng có đảm bảo gì không hay bán theo đúng mô tả và hình ảnh?

vài lời góp ý với bác chủ.

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> Đặt luật đấu giá phức tạp quá bác chủ:
> 1. Bước giá cố định là chẵn 50K hay 100K cho đẹp.
> 2. Đấu ngay sau khi có đấu trước là OK, ko cần chờ 3 phút. Không được sửa giá đấu.
> 3. Thời gian kết thúc là: 21h ngày 18/2/2017.
> 
> Bác chủ chưa nói về phí vận chuyển, người mua hay người bán chịu? Hàng có đảm bảo gì không hay bán theo đúng mô tả và hình ảnh?
> 
> vài lời góp ý với bác chủ.


Cám ơn bác góp ý. Mình xin trả lời thế này:

1. Bước giá để giá đẹp hay không thì do mấy bác bid thôi. Nhiều bác bid số lẻ có khi lại rối chứ không tác dụng gì.
2. Bid không cần chờ 3 phút mà bác. Bác chỉ cần bid ngay sau người bid trước là ok mà. 3 phút là khoảng thời gian chậm nhất cho bác bid hợp lệ thôi.
3. Theo thông lệ buôn bán trên diễn đàn thì nếu người bán không đề cập phí vận chuyển thì có nghĩa người mua phải trả phí đó..
4. Hàng đảm bảo y như rao. Sẽ bao xài cho bác trúng đấu giá 1 tuần.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em theo :
Ms1:550k
Ms2:470k

----------


## ppgas

Tính không nói nhưng thấy nó hơi khó chịu: 
- bác chủ coi lại điều kiện thắng só 1. 
- bước giá nên thêm chữ "hoặc bằng"

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> Tính không nói nhưng thấy nó hơi khó chịu: 
> - bác chủ coi lại điều kiện thắng só 1. 
> - bước giá nên thêm chữ "hoặc bằng"


Cám ơn bác đã góp ý. Đã sửa theo ý thứ 2 của bác. Còn ý thứ 1 thì bác vui lòng nói cụ thể hơn được ko?

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Cám ơn bác đã góp ý. Đã sửa theo ý thứ 2 của bác. Còn ý thứ 1 thì bác vui lòng nói cụ thể hơn được ko?


Không biết là chủ ý của bác hay không nhưng như vậy thì bài bid chỉ được công nhận thắng là từ 21:01 dến trước 21:03? 
Cái từ "sau" của bác nó nên chuyển thành "trước" và thời gian là 21:03.

----------

inhainha

----------


## MinhPT

> Cám ơn bác góp ý. Mình xin trả lời thế này:
> 
> 1. Bước giá để giá đẹp hay không thì do mấy bác bid thôi. Nhiều bác bid số lẻ có khi lại rối chứ không tác dụng gì.
> 2. Bid không cần chờ 3 phút mà bác. Bác chỉ cần bid ngay sau người bid trước là ok mà. 3 phút là khoảng thời gian chậm nhất cho bác bid hợp lệ thôi.
> 3. Theo thông lệ buôn bán trên diễn đàn thì nếu người bán không đề cập phí vận chuyển thì có nghĩa người mua phải trả phí đó..
> 4. Hàng đảm bảo y như rao. Sẽ bao xài cho bác trúng đấu giá 1 tuần.


Vâng,
1. ý mình là để chẵn giá, vì bác để bước giá nhỏ hơn và lớn hơn, không có bằng nên giá lẻ nhìn khó lắm (nhưng bác đã sửa lại đúng ý mình rồi)
2. Thường thì bid chỉ cần đến thời điểm kết thúc, ai bid cao nhất cuối cùng sẽ thắng. Bác cho bid thêm thời gian trong vòng 3 phút sau bid cuối cùng làm kéo dài thời gian bid thì là 1 điểm đặc biệt ạ.

Chúc các bác cuối tuần bid nhiệt tình

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> Không biết là chủ ý của bác hay không nhưng như vậy thì bài bid chỉ được công nhận thắng là từ 21:01 dến trước 21:03? 
> Cái từ "sau" của bác nó nên chuyển thành "trước" và thời gian là 21:03.


Đã sửa lại điều 1 và 2. Bác xem giúp có được không?

----------


## ppgas

> Đã sửa lại điều 1 và 2. Bác xem giúp có được không?


Em chịu bác về khả năng này rồi đó  :Smile: . Bác ghi quách là trước 21:00:00 cho nó nhẹ đầu.

----------

inhainha

----------


## minhhung999

ms1: ..................600k

----------

inhainha

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đấu 1 phát . Hên thì hốt :Ms1 :651k

----------

inhainha

----------


## huyquynhbk

MS 01 : 720k
MS02 : 520 k

----------

inhainha

----------


## huanpt

MS 01 : 770k
MS02 : 570 k

----------

inhainha

----------


## ngocpham

MS1: 820k
MS2: 620k

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> MS1: 820k
> MS2: 620k


Thanks bác. Bác cố thắng đấu giá thì mình gửi chung với alpha thì tiện quá luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## phuocviet346

Ms 01: 870k

----------

inhainha

----------


## ngocpham

> Thanks bác. Bác cố thắng đấu giá thì mình gửi chung với alpha thì tiện quá luôn


Để xem tình hình sao nhé bác  :Smile:

----------

inhainha

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Ms1: 920k
Ms2: 670k

----------

inhainha

----------


## Gamo

Ms1: 970k
Ms2: 720k

----------

inhainha

----------


## tranhung123456

MS1......1020k

----------


## inhainha

> Ms1: 970k
> Ms2: 720k


Trùm cỏ hiện giờ. Lưu ý thời gian 21h nhé các bác

----------


## tranhung123456

Ms1:....... 1020k

----------


## iamnot.romeo

MS1: 1000k

----------


## phuocviet346

Ms 01: 1020k

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

MS1: 1070k
MS2: 770k

----------


## tranhung123456

ms1:....... 1120K

----------


## ngocpham

Ms1: 1120k
Ms2: 820k

----------


## phuocviet346

Ms 01 : 1170

----------


## Gamo

Ms1: 1170k
Ms2: 870k

----------


## mactech

Em cũng ko biết đấu xảo kết thúc chưa, HN 20:58. 
MS1 của em :1050k cho con biến tần đầu đời

----------


## iamnot.romeo

MS1: 1250k

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

MS1: 1170k

----------


## emptyhb

ms 1: 1350k!

----------


## tranhung123456

Ms1:...... 1400k

----------


## ngocpham

Ms1: 1180k

----------


## buithonamk42

MS1: 1150 em theooooo

----------


## Gamo

Ms1 1220k nhe

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em hay anh emptyhb đây ta  :Big Grin:

----------


## phuocviet346

Ms 01: 1500k

----------


## racing boy

Ms1: 1120k

----------


## inhainha

> Em hay anh emptyhb đây ta


Tiếp đi bác!

----------


## ngocpham

Ms1: 1280k

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

ms2: 920k
ms1: 1550k

----------


## tranhung123456

Ms1:........1650K

----------


## ppgas

Em theo MS1: 1250K

----------


## inhainha

> ms2: 920k
> ms1: 1550k





> Ms1:........1650K




Trùm now..............

----------


## racing boy

ms1 :1550k

----------


## ngocpham

tiep
Ms2: 920k

----------


## iamnot.romeo

MS1: 1700k

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

ms1: 1700k

----------


## mactech

Ms1 1800k upppppp

----------


## inhainha

MS2 bác minhcdt thắng rồi

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

ms1: 1900k

----------


## tranhung123456

Khanh còn lên giá nữa không 
Ms1: 1760K  D:

----------


## buithonamk42

MS1: 1450k

----------


## mactech

Ms1:   2000k

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Khanh còn lên giá nữa không 
> Ms1: 1760K  D:


mấy tay đua kia lên rồi kìa anh  :Big Grin:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

giá đang là 1900k kìa bác

----------


## inhainha

> Ms1:   2000k


Trùm now......................

----------


## tranhung123456

Khanh còn lên giá nữa không 
Ms1: 1760K D:


bị bỏ rơi rồi 2000K rồi kia
nó up off  rồi Inhaiha

----------


## iamnot.romeo

MS1: 2060k

----------


## tranhung123456

1900K thắng rồi 
lại thêm Khanh leo lên hả (2060K)

----------


## inhainha

> MS1: 2060k


Trùm ............Đua tiếp thôi mấy bác  :Big Grin:  Vẫn còn quá thơm

----------


## iamnot.romeo

hehe còn rẻ hơn Vĩnh Viễn kha khá nên em theo thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## mactech

MS1 của em. 2120k . em đi ngủ đây

----------


## inhainha

> MS1 của em. 2120k . em đi ngủ đây


Boss mới đây ....................

----------


## phuocviet346

Ms 1: 2220K

----------


## tranhung123456

khanh lên nữa đi đên giờ xem phim TV rồi 5p nữa off nè iamnot.romeo

----------


## inhainha

> Ms 1: 2220K


Boss. Boss này trùm cuối không ta?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

ms1: 2270k

----------


## tranhung123456

> Boss. Boss này trùm cuối không ta?


kết thúc rồi đó bác 
khanh lại lên nữa hả

----------


## inhainha

> ms1: 2270k


Trùm now. Vẫn chưa kết thúc

----------


## phuocviet346

Ms 01: 2320K

----------


## racing boy

Mấy cụ đấu kiểu gì mà hết thời gian lâu rùi mà, cụ chủ thớt phân chia đi, cứ thế này đấu đến sang năm à

----------


## mactech

Day dứt quá đi 2300

----------


## phuocviet346

Ủa thời gian kết thúc mấy giờ ta

----------


## inhainha

> Mấy cụ đấu kiểu gì mà hết thời gian lâu rùi mà, cụ chủ thớt phân chia đi, cứ thế này đấu đến sang năm à


3phut sau bài bid cuối là kết thúc đó bác

----------


## inhainha

> Ms 01: 2320K


Xong.Bác này trùm cuối nhé

----------


## tranhung123456

ko đâu xem lại bài viết trang đầu đi quá 3p từ khi chính thức đấu giá 21h là bài Bid hợp lệ nên cứ đấu giá khi nào ko còn bài bid không hợp lệ nữa
2320K là giá chót rồi đó

----------


## mactech

1380 HET H ROI, đừng cho em trúng

----------


## iamnot.romeo

MS1: 2370k

----------


## phuocviet346

> Xong.Bác này trùm cuối nhé


Vậy là xong hả sư phụ

----------


## mactech

sorry các bác , em nhầm 2380k

----------


## inhainha

> ms2: 920k
> ms1: 1550k





> Ms 01: 2320K



Kết quả. Bác phuocviet346 thắng MS 1 với giá 2320k
Bác minhdt_cdt10 thắng đấu giá MS2 với giá 920k.
Mai các bác alo nhận hàng nhé. 
Cám ơn các bác đã ủng hộ buổi đấu giá hôm nay.

----------


## inhainha

> MS1: 2370k





> sorry các bác , em nhầm 2380k


Hết giờ rồi các bác. Thời gian sẽ kết thúc sau bài bid giá cao nhất 3 phút nhé

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Vui thật em lo nt mà quên xem giờ, phút 19 mà em cộng lên sao thành 23  :Frown:

----------


## inhainha

> Vui thật em lo nt mà quên xem giờ, phút 19 mà em cộng lên sao thành 23


Không sao. Lần sau làm tiếp nhé bác.

----------


## phuocviet346

BID cũng vui quá

----------

